# Anubias Emersed ?



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Frank,

Maybe!

Anubias barteri nana 'Petite'


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Roy that's the most 'Petite' Nana I've ever seen! :hihi:

I have two thoughts. I set up some outdoor emersed grow out tank, this year I thought I 'd try a few Anubias Sp. My 2nd thought is growing one in a HOB filter media box, sort of Hydroponic style. I've started several house plants like that.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

lol Frank.....when it comes to 'Petite' smaller is better!

My Anubias grow in about the same conditions as my other emersed plants, if you had success with other species the Anubias should do well also. 

I have not tried plants in an HOB filter, but my lights are not suspended and my HOB doesn't get much light. I don't know but I may have gone a little overboard on my emersed growing experiment.










The submerged growth containers on the bottom were re-worked and become emersed growth providing much better success.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Roy - I like that Pop bottle idea.

I have the best luck with a simple set up a 20L with Saran wrap as a top. I managed to grow a pretty nice Downoi farm like that. I've done a simple dirt floor with a sand cap and individual clay pots in bare booth tanks. That was dependent on the plants.

I did find a large piece of glass that I'm going to cut down to make tops. That will be a little more user friendly.


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

A lot grow them in vivariums and paludariums just make sure it's moist etc etc. they won't appreciate drying out but won't care about a little air


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Erik Olson (thekrib.com) is a GSAS member and he has grown several of Anubias species emersed; some of them got really large so plan accordingly.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

TWA said:


> A lot grow them in vivariums and paludariums just make sure it's moist etc etc. they won't appreciate drying out but won't care about a little air


Yes, I've seen that. I'm a bit concerned they wound't get enough humidity
just above a tank in a HOB in the set up I'm thinking about.


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

hei i have some anubias emersed since along time ago









you also can do this simple setup, just dont burry the rhizome under the substrate


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi ikuzo,

Very nice and healthy looking plants you have there!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

ikuzo - Do you have any advice on splitting Anubias from your experience?


----------



## TWA (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd be concerned too if it's a HOB set up. Im imagining your area isn't humid enough to keep the leaves partially damp which is pretty much what they need. Ever had anubias out of the water? They start looking bad after like 30 minutes their leaves shrivel up and they just don't look great.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

There is a thread on the planted tank, from a Russian, who grows all his Anubias emersed. He includes either directly or in links such things as how to pot them, fertiization, etc with tons of pics. I have about ten species of Anubias, all but one or two grown emersed. I am of the opinion that if you want to grow a nice specimen then grow it emersed, and when it looks like you want it to, then put it submersed. I have some really lousy photos at the moment. I can`t seem to find my shadow box and I am taking photos on the fly these days with a point and shoot. My dslr is just sitting there for the most part.

I pot mine up in floramax and root fertilize. Of course the rhizome is out of the substrate. I think Anubias are perfect for enclosed ripariums. To try to grow them out of your flter is likely to result in burned leaves. This is just a guess, but I think if you put a light above them, without enclosing them, the leaves will die. If that happens, don`t worry, the Rhizome should resprout leaves. 

Some more personal observations: others results may be different. The anubias i planted in MGOC mix, or any dirt mix, seem to me more prone to fungal infections. I have one in Akadama, and it does just as well as floramax. I would think your organic root tabs would be a big success.

My current species:
Anubias:
congensis
barteri barteri
barteri broadleaf
barteri nana narrow leaf
barteri nana 
barteri nana petite
hastifolia
gracilis 
angustifolia
minima
gasseri
barteri coffeeafolia

The minima has flowered in my conditions. Bear in mind that I only started growing plants emersed in late October, 2012. Compared to growth submersed, emersed growth has been phenominal. I started plants in humidomes, half have graduated to ten gallon tanks, and soon I will need to move them again. I purchased a 45 gallon rubbermaid container to house the continued growth one. Other plants I keep with Anubias. Only one kind of moss. Moss is easily contaminated by similar mosses. Schismatoglottis. I have two species with a third one on the way. Aglaonema species (the two aquatic ones from GR). Jewel orchids, all of these are grown a few inches higher out of water.

In the humidomes, I got some of my best growth when the water level dropped to the level of ridges in the bottom of the humidome.

I have to say I really like the cryptocoryne thread you have running, but I wish it included all aroids eg Bucephalandra, Anubias, Aglaonema, Schismatoglottis, Lagenandra etc.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Some notes on splitting:

I am unsure if you are referring to cutting off a section of a rhizome or if you are referring to notching to encourge a more rounded growth.

Use a sterilized very sharp knife. I use my Shun kitchen knives. Since I bought the knives and do most of the cooking, my wife doesn`t complain about useing them. cut between nodes. To encourage side growth cut a notch in the rhizome.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

klaus - Thank you that's the info I needed.




klaus07 said:


> ... I have to say I really like the cryptocoryne thread you have running, but I wish it included all aroids eg Bucephalandra, Anubias, Aglaonema, Schismatoglottis, Lagenandra etc.


I actually thought about that but I felt it defeated the propose of a one stop Crypt thread.

I'm sure and "Aroids - other than crypts" would generate lots of interest. See's lie Buce threads are cursed.

I got my 1st Anubias, Barteri Nana and
Barteri Nana 'petite' in a RAOK I put them in my Toxic Ten shrimp tank as I had no specific plans for them. They have done very well in there and I'm really starting to appreciate them. I'm expecting Barteri Coffeeafolia today.

I'm about to rescape my desk Nano Betta tank (finnex 4g). I'll be moving my Anubias into it.


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

the plant on the left is an anubias










it used to be here at the top










i've tried barteri nana's in small sealed containers and they do fine, just dont let them get too dry.... they grow just as slow.


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Schott`s redescription of Anubias is available as a PDF file at: http://edepot.wur.nl/165228

One of the things mentioned in there is the need for high humidity. So if you just read the literature you may conclude Anubias shouldn`t be grown in open top aquariums. It is good to see objective evidence to the contrary.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

klaus07 said:


> Schott`s redescription of Anubias is available as a PDF file at: http://edepot.wur.nl/165228
> 
> One of the things mentioned in there is the need for high humidity. So if you just read the literature you may conclude Anubias shouldn`t be grown in open top aquariums. It is good to see objective evidence to the contrary.


I've been growing my nana petites emersed in an open top container for about 2 months now. leaves are dark green and have not dried out. I'll snap a pic later.


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Leaves can get used to being emerged. I believe they develop a waxy coating that helps to retain moisture when emerged. If I remember correctly many plants do this.

Some of my anubias is emerged in tanks. I keep it damp/moist and find incredible root growth when nutrients are available. All of the tanks have glass lids to help keep moisture in.

If I kept the soil wet, they would be fine fully emerged imo.

-Gordon


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

There are actually two other reasons I can think of why emersed leaves are different. In addition to the protective coating, emersed leaves are also thicker and stiffer. This is to protect the leaves from UV (sunburn) and also makes them more rigid. Thin flexible leaves are an advantage where their buoyancy is neutral and no extra support is needed, but in the air leaves need to make their own support as they reach for the sun.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

nonconductive - I really like your tank! Is that a 125?


----------



## nonconductive (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks! yep standard 125


----------



## extrame (May 17, 2011)

can i use cactus/succulent soil topped with lava rocks (3mm size) for my emersed setup for anubias?


----------

